# G scale Denver & Rio Grande Dry Transfers



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been repainting all of my collected bachmann Cars and locomotives to match that of the D&RG. I have a lot of them painted now and would like to start lettering them. Can anyone tell me the best place to find the Dry Transfer Lettering for Freight Cars, Passenger Cars and Locomotives?

I have some old Woodland Scenics dry transfers, but the only go up to 3/16" and are not large enough for some of the lettering. My local Art supply store no longer carries Chartpak lettering in white or black in the RR Roman font and says that they can not order any.

I prefer dry transfers over decals. I have considered making my own, but the basic kit is like $80.00 and I don't have access to a good working laser printer at home to make them.

Any Help would be appericated.

Dan S.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

CDS dry transfers used to make pretty much anything you could need to letter D&RGW narrow gauge equipment. Unfortunately they have apparently stopped making these transfers as most you can find now are old stock. But they were really great as I've used many of their sets to letter equipment on our layout.


Try the link below (scroll down to the D&RGW portion) to see what they made at one point. The only way to find out if they are in stock is to send an email ([email protected]).


CDS Dry Transfers

Since you mention D&RG, you could be in luck as it appears they might still have some D&RG dry transfers available. But the D&RGW are almost all sold out. 




I mainly use decals now since CDS dry transfers are hard to find, especially the ones I want.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Check with Caboose Hobbies in Denver. 1-303-777-6766 They have a pretty good selection of dry transfers left. You might be able to find some. I've always been able to get what I need there.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

U may also want to check Woodland Scenics "Model Graphics" line, their available in various colors
and RR fonts up to 1/2 inch... Also, forget "old" dry transfers, they do have a shelf life, I've tried 
all the rejuvenation methods without much success, just bite the bullet and get some fresh ones...
Paul R...


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Whatever happened to dry transfers? Were they abruptly declared hazardous or something? Seems like we had more lettering decades ago.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah. The EPA decided that the chemicals used to make them were particularly nasty, so most print shops stopped bothering. There are one or two still in the US who make them, but at around $70 for a 9 X 12 sheet, it's not exactly budget friendly--especially for a one-off. I use a printer in Vancouver. They're about 2/3 the price of the US printers, so they're still not exactly cheap, but if you're doing a fleet of cars and can get 5, 6 cars per sheet, it brings the cost per car down from "exhorbitant" to "annoyingly expensive." 

Oh - All-Out Graphics. http://www.allout-graphics.com 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh No! Killer lettering! 

If that is the case, then maybe someone will want to contract out the work to one of the overseas factories that make those toxic CFL bulbs. ( See CFL thread, herein). Surely they will be happy to make them, right?


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys; I'll give Caboose Hobbies a call and see what they have. I had forgot about them. Last time I was in thier store was 20 years ago. 

Dan S.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I also need info: I have an unlettered D&RGW caboose. If dry transfers are out, then can I buy any ordinary decals or vinyl adhesives?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 01 May 2010 12:01 PM 
I also need info: I have an unlettered D&RGW caboose. If dry transfers are out, then can I buy any ordinary decals or vinyl adhesives? 
Tom - I make custom vinyl lettering, and can also duplicate prototype lettering using cut vinyl transfers. I've been doing this since 2004 with many happy customers. www.GScaleGraphics.net


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 29 Apr 2010 08:59 PM 

I also need inf I have an unlettered D&RGW caboose. If dry transfers are out, then can I buy any ordinary decals or vinyl adhesives?



Hi Tom... Del does vinyl, I do waterslide decals.... Click on the link below..


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

This is good news; thanks


----------

